# I've been all over the place in North America (top picks)



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, this will help me in deciding my first big snowboarding trip.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Big White, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse


----------



## dMan (Nov 5, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Big White, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse


ya i never been many places in the states but as far as canadian hills go i would agree with this


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Heavenly is in my anti-list. It would take free lodging from Harvey's and a free lift ticket to get me back there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

zakk said:


> Heavenly is in my anti-list. It would take free lodging from Harvey's and a free lift ticket to get me back there.


QFT, Heavenly is teh suck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

When I posted this I was half thinking I might be confusing heavenly with another resort nearby because when I went to tahoe I hit up each one for two days. In general not so great conditions for late dec. early jan. but good view.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heavenly does have a great view of the lake. So does Homewood for that matter. Heavenly is just a flat assed resort overall. Kookwood or Sierra are much better for southshore areas.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I thought heavenly had a nice view, but the terrain wasn't very steep or interesting. There were a few fun tree runs, but I wouldn't place it on any "top" list. 

And the casinos were kinda gross. People kept asking me what I was doing with a snowboard. WTF, I was like a block away from the gondola? 

PS - Aspen/Snowmass kicks Keystone's ass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the Whistler shout out. Much appreciated.
We just launched a YouTube page with a bunch of videos from Whistler.
You can check it out here: YouTube Welcome to Whistler


----------



## runandgun18 (Aug 8, 2008)

killington is good, but I like Sunday River better. Killington is mad $$$ and yes it has everything but it does get really crowded even when it isn't around xmas. Sunday river has better runs IMHO and the snow is usually better. Keystone is probably my favorite resort in CO followed by copper and brack. If you go east stay away from okemo and mt snow. neither mountain is really that impressive compared to killington, pico, sugarbush or sunday river.


----------

